# Les répliques de films



## matth (30 Mai 2003)

PETIT JEU
TROUVER le film grace a une replique connu

pret???

ok
"U're talking to me?"(oui c un film en anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 



( edit de Finn)  pas la peine de crier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par matth:</font><hr /> * PETIT JEU
TROUVER le film grace a une replique connu

pret???

ok
"U're talking to me?"(oui c un film en anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Taxi driver


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Je prends la relève ?

Alors une réplique célèbre :

"Sa place est dans un musée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"
"La votre aussi"


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Facile, Indiana !!!


----------



## iSimon (30 Mai 2003)

J'ai le droit de jouer moi ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

"Wouhould youou driv' mi too the british embassy - embassy"
(accent pakistanais - acteur Rufus)


----------



## matth (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iSimon:</font><hr /> * J'ai le droit de jouer moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah oui mais sans utiliser ton site alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais c koi ca tu veux tricher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Facile, Indiana !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez je vous laisse j'ai un singe à m'occuper


----------



## matth (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * "Wouhould youou driv' mi too the british embassy - embassy"
(accent pakistanais - acteur Rufus)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Un ptit indice???


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

yep !


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bien vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez je vous laisse j'ai un singe à m'occuper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Indiana, ce n'est pas un titre de film, je dirais Indiana Jones et la dernière croisade. Noooooooon


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Indiana, ce n'est pas un titre de film, je dirais Indiana Jones et la dernière croisade. Noooooooon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était pour synthétiser ...


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'était pour synthétiser ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors synthétisez


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par matth:</font><hr /> * 

Un ptit indice??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

OK : Rufus est tout nu (avec une serviette tout de même) et Mireille Darc est dans le champ de la caméra (merde, avec le recul, je me demande si c'est bien Rufus - en tout cas - il lui ressemble à donf...)
Fim français culte des années soixantes


----------



## matth (30 Mai 2003)

le film c'est Laisse aller ...c'est une valse???
ou Fantasia chez les ploucs??

pserso je connais pas ces films


----------



## baax (30 Mai 2003)

Fantasia chez les ploucs ??


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Pas si culte que ça ce film ...


----------



## matth (30 Mai 2003)

oui g trouver ca sur le net ca a l'air d'etre tres bien comme film http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=43630.html


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

Bravo, c'est laisse aller, c'est une valse !
Si le film n'est pas culte, la scène est pour moi d'anthologie ++

Fantasia chez les ploucs, je l'ai vu étant petit mais je me rappelle plus bien... Le livre, en revanche (Charles Williams), est un pur régal.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

Et désolé, hein, je pensais qu'il était universellement connu, mon film, moi, snif...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Alors il dort le Gros © ?


----------



## bonpat (30 Mai 2003)

*"Adieu Monsieur Anderson"*


----------



## legritch (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Alors il dort le Gros © ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Les tontons flingeurs?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Les tontons flingeurs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mr est connaisseur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * 
Les tontons flingeurs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mr est connaisseur


----------



## legritch (30 Mai 2003)

"Ça dépend"... Ben forcément "ça dépend", ça dépasse!!!


----------



## legritch (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * "Adieu Monsieur Anderson" * 

[/QUOTE]
Facile :
Matrix


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * "Ça dépend"... Ben forcément "ça dépend", ça dépasse!!!    * 

[/QUOTE]

Le père Noël est une ordure


----------



## legritch (30 Mai 2003)

Yes!!!


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Le père Noël est une ordure  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas sympa pour les enfants ...


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

_ *- Mes amis, Jules César a dit : Je brûlerais mon manteau si mon manteau connaissait mon plan. Suivons l\'exemple de Jules César. - Prenez garde cher ami de ne pas finir comme lui. - Oh non.* _


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *  - Mes amis, Jules César a dit : Je brûlerais mon manteau si mon manteau connaissait mon plan. Suivons l\'exemple de Jules César. - Prenez garde cher ami de ne pas finir comme lui. - Oh non.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Macgé connait mes plans ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca me dit quelque chose mais c'est trop vague ...


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

Je te donne un indice, c'est De Funès qui parle...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

j'ai trouvé : Le Corniaud. C'est quand Mr Saroyan (De Funès) dessine le plan de la voiture sur la table du repas ...


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

Exact


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2003)

Là où on va, on n'en a pas besoin, de route...


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2003)

Et quand vous mangez du riz de veau à l'ancienne, ça vous chatouille ou ça vous gratouille ?


----------



## Nexka (30 Mai 2003)

Retour vers le futur, le 2eme (koike le premier aussi)!


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nexka:</font><hr /> * Retour vers le futur, le 2eme (koike le premier aussi)!   * 

[/QUOTE]


Exact, les 2 : dernière réplique du premier et quasi première réplique du second.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Exact, les 2 : dernière réplique du premier et quasi première réplique du second.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était encore à notre portée ...


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2003)

Ben et l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je vous aide :

C'est Louis Jouvet qui parle, il joue un médecin.


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

Ben, Docteur Knock, alors...


----------



## Muludovski (30 Mai 2003)

Ho les enfants... Il manquerait pas de regles, ce jeu?...

Et si on disait que c'est JUSTE celui qui trouve, qui a le droit d'en poster une?...

Parce que là, je découvre ce thread, et c'est assez confus...

Non c'est vrai quoi, c'est important merde!


----------



## bonpat (30 Mai 2003)

*"Bonjour Monsieur Anderson" *


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2003)

Je vous aide un peu pour *les répliques de films*.


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Ho les enfants... Il manquerait pas de regles, ce jeu?...

Et si on disait que c'est JUSTE celui qui trouve, qui a le droit d'en poster une?...

Parce que là, je découvre ce thread, et c'est assez confus...

Non c'est vrai quoi, c'est important merde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Très bonne initiative...


----------



## Yip (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Ben, Docteur Knock, alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Bonne réponse !


Tu as le droit de poser ta question Niconemo.



(Et "Bonjour, Monsieur Anderson" c'est encore Matrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

"T'es mignon mais t'es un tout petit peu con"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

"Ensuite,..."


----------



## iMax (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * "T'es mignon mais t'es un tout petit peu con"




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça me dis quelque chose...

En fait, c'était pas à Nicomento (je crois que c'est ça son pseudo) de poser une question ?


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * "T'es mignon mais t'es un tout petit peu con"




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça c'est dans la tour Montparnasse Infernale.


Ma citation :

- How are the twins?
- Triplets.
- How time flies!

Traduction :

- Comment vont les jumeaux ?
- Triplés.
- Comme le temps passe !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
- Comment vont les jumeaux ?
- Triplés.
- Comme le temps passe !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mhh c est pas dans Fou d'Irene ?


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)

Non


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mhhh dans Brazil me semble qu il y a qqc aussi de similaire,... Re non ?


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Mhhh dans Brazil me semble qu il y a qqc aussi de similaire,... Re non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Brazil, c'est OUI !


----------



## Muludovski (31 Mai 2003)

A toi Florent...


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2003)

- yep
- yep
- yep
- yep
- qu'est ce qui te prend à dire yep comme ça ?
- ben c'est pour dire yep !
- alors ça, c'est pas banal !


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2003)

je déteste les dinosaures partouzeurs de droite !


----------



## Yip (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je déteste les dinosaures partouzeurs de droite !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


"Tenue de soirée" ou "Buffet froid" ?


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je déteste les dinosaures partouzeurs de droite !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux que je dise à tout le monde que ton vrai nom, c'est travers de porc sel poivre ?!

ps : z'avez vraiment pas de cluture flimographique !


----------



## matth (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Brazil, c'est OUI !  * 

[/QUOTE]

comme ct a Florent et que pas de nouvelle les regles (que je reinvente) me donne le droit et le devoir de relancer avec une nouvelle replique






"La loi c'est moi"
Ca m'ave bien fe rire kan il part sur sa moto et que tout le monde l'applaudit '-(


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

J'ai un peu honte, mais c'est pour prendre la main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Judge Dread?....


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Juste le temps que j'en trouve une bien, et je reviens...


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Alors wala:

*"Marty, how come You're anal, and I gotta go to the psychiatrist?"*


----------



## matth (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Alors wala:

"Marty, how come You're anal, and I gotta go to the psychiatrist?"



* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh je dirais bien Retour vers le futur mais je crois pas que Marty parle de ça au Doc ...
C koi comme genre de film?(ptite indice pls)


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Un film-noir pas trop vieux... Tout piti budget, mais tres tres bon! Un premier film... Mais les gens qui l'ont produit ont fait pas mal de chemin depuis...


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Je me rends compte que ce que je dis n'aide pas beaucoup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disons qu'il a un point commun avec Matrix, même si par ailleurs, c'est radicalement différent...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2003)

Orange Mécanique ?


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Noup... Pas du tout! (Raaah c'est Bbon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (1 Juin 2003)

Bound !!!


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Noooooooooon non non non non...

P'tain, m'en fô peu pour etre content moi...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2003)

Scoubidou ?


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

T'es tout pres! Encore 15 années lumieres et tu y es!


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Allez, encore un et je passe la main...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2003)

Pulp Fiction ?


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Nein...

En fait c'etait dans BLOOD SIMPLE, le premier des freres Coen (1984 je crois)...

A voir! Vraiment...

Bon, comment on fait maintenant?...

A qui le tour?...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Nein...

En fait c'etait dans BLOOD SIMPLE, le premier des freres Coen (1984 je crois)...

A voir! Vraiment...

Bon, comment on fait maintenant?...

A qui le tour?...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben c'est encore a toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est toi qui a donné la reponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas les Coen c'est top


----------



## Muludovski (1 Juin 2003)

Sauf que moi, j'ai plus d'internet dans 5 minutes, et ce pendant une semaine...

Alors c'est au prochain qui postera!





A+


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Mais vas-y


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

moi j'y connais pas grand choses en film


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (1 Juin 2003)

Bon ben je m'y colle, si c'est comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_"Dommage qu'elle doive mourir... Mais c'est notre lot à tous !"_


----------



## ficelle (1 Juin 2003)

hum.. hum...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il me semble qu'a la page precedente,
vous ayez omis de repondre à trois questions concernant le meme flim !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * hum.. hum...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il me semble qu'a la page precedente,
vous ayez omis de repondre à trois questions concernant le meme flim !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

- La classe, c'est d'être habillé en Azzedine Alia !


----------



## bonpat (1 Juin 2003)

*"Ravi de vous revoir, Monsieur Anderson"*


----------



## matth (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * Bon ben je m'y colle, si c'est comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Dommage qu'elle doive mourir... Mais c'est notre lot à tous !" * 

[/QUOTE]

Heu un ptit indice me ferait pas de mal
d'avance merci


----------



## matth (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * Bon ben je m'y colle, si c'est comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Dommage qu'elle doive mourir... Mais c'est notre lot à tous !" * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par matth:</font><hr /> *Heu un ptit indice me ferait pas de mal
d'avance merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le réalisateur a un frère qui fait aussi des films, mais moins bons que lui.


----------



## matth (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * 

Le réalisateur a un frère qui fait aussi des films, mais moins bons que lui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah ca m'aide pas du tout ca


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juin 2003)

Bon, j'suis trop gentil :


----------



## matth (2 Juin 2003)

Le realisateur g trouvez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci pour le rebus 
pour le film je mensais a Stephanie de Monaco???
ou Alien le retour ou hannibal?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juin 2003)

Nope.


----------



## baax (2 Juin 2003)

Le mouton électrique ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop facile c est Blade Runner


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

alors envois ta replique


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

"Attentien Attention tous les heuu les sous heuuu Attention ... Attention tous les sous officiers doivent se présenter à la visite verer heuuu prophylactic. Terminé."


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

Mash ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Mash ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bingo ! a toi


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

_"je vous signal que mon concepteur, monsieur Anderson, va être furieu, il est chef de projet"_


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juin 2003)

Monsieur Anderson ?

Attention les gars, c'est un piège !


----------



## baax (2 Juin 2003)

Maxtron ??


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

non


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juin 2003)

Bon, ça fait tellement longtemps que je l'ai plus vu, je me souviens plus des noms mais bon, le mot "concepteur" me fait tilt...

Tron ?


----------



## nemo44 (2 Juin 2003)

heu...
Blade runner OU Brazil (ou quelque chose comme ça non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * 

Tron ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

falait pas repondre aprés avoir lu le sujet dans la MGZ


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juin 2003)

Ouais masi bon... Ca veut dire que c'est ça, ou que c'est pas ça ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2003)

ça veut dire que c'est ça


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Juin 2003)

_"Le coup le plus rusé que le diable ait réussi, c'est de convaincre tout le monde qu'il n'existe pas. Et d'un coup, il s'envole."_


----------



## nemo44 (3 Juin 2003)

L'associé du diable


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * "Le coup le plus rusé que le diable ait réussi, c'est de convaincre tout le monde qu'il n'existe pas. Et d'un coup, il s'envole." * 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh au début j aurais dit la "Fin des temps",... Mais le "il s'envole" c etait pas là... J ai creusé un moment et je me suis rematté des bouts de "Usual Suspect" hooo bingo


----------



## nemo44 (3 Juin 2003)

Ch'suis pas fait pour ce jeu apparemment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi qui croyai connaitre des films


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

"
-t'es rien qu'une dégueulasse !
-c'est quoi dé-gueu-lasse ?
"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * "
-t'es rien qu'une dégueulasse !
-c'est quoi dé-gueu-lasse ?
" * 

[/QUOTE]

Et si t attendais ton tour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon ben je passe la main à alèm


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

c'est tout ce que ça te fait que je te dise qu'on va manger des chips ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

Atmosphère atmosphère, est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphère moi ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

(en pensant au gif de shralldam et à Jean-pierre)

"Oh Yessssss !!!!!!!!! Jolie poitriiiine !!"


----------



## nemo44 (3 Juin 2003)

Heu Alèm j'ai du mal à suivre là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle réplique est la bonne ???? 

Pour l'atmosphère d'Arletti, c'est 'Hôtel du Nord'
Pour dégueulasse, ch'est pon
Pour les chips, c'est trop tôt pour l'apéro...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

Bon vu que ce fut un peu le bordel la je me permets de repartir avec une toute nouvelle réplique :

_"J ai compris alors,... que la seule crainte de mon père,... était de voir son fils prendre le même chemin que lui..."_


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nemo44:</font><hr /> * Heu Alèm j'ai du mal à suivre là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle réplique est la bonne ???? 

Pour l'atmosphère d'Arletti, c'est 'Hôtel du Nord'
Pour dégueulasse, ch'est pon
Pour les chips, c'est trop tôt pour l'apéro...

* 

[/QUOTE]

t'en reste deux ! un grand *flim* et un godard !


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

autre réplique de film

"je me propulse dans l'espace-temps en créant un vide qui m'aspire en avant. je fabrique le vide. je suis un réacteur."

j'ai aussi

"Oh et puis mince, j'suis trop con ! (Baouuuuum)"

pis encore

"t'as d'beaux yeux! tu sais ?"

ou

"ah bah, forcément, elle va moins bien rouler maintenant!"


----------



## baax (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * autre réplique de film

"je me propulse dans l'espace-temps en créant un vide qui m'aspire en avant. je fabrique le vide. je suis un réacteur."
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le Syndrome Chinois ??

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *"Oh et puis mince, j'suis trop con ! (Baouuuuum)"
* 

[/QUOTE]

et beau comme tout avec ca !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *"t'as d'beaux yeux! tu sais ?"

* 

[/QUOTE]

Là je vois pas !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *"ah bah, forcément, elle va moins bien rouler maintenant!"








* 

[/QUOTE]

Saroyan le Terrible ??


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

"si tu veux la réponse, faut que tu suces... mais non, détends-toi, j'blague!"


----------



## toph (4 Juin 2003)

HOHO , les picards on se calme


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (4 Juin 2003)

Alèèèèèèèèèm, c'était pas ton tour !!!!


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * HOHO , les picards on se calme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh ça va toi l'expatrié !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













quel tour?  je joue pas je vous file juste des répliques pour que vous vous entrainassiez !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> 

oh ça va toi l'expatrié !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













quel tour?  je joue pas je vous file juste des répliques pour que vous vous * entrainassiez !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh ça va !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas besoin de faire le précieux comme ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Ah ces Picards !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A vouloir perdre leur accent on les reconnait plus


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oh ça va !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas besoin de faire le précieux comme ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Ah ces Picards !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A vouloir perdre leur accent on les reconnait plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

arrête ! on en envoie même dans des hopitaux au Luxembourg pour qu'il perde l'accent ! Moi, je fais une cure dans le Neuf-Cube ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ficelle, les saucisses crament !!


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juin 2003)

Le mec trop con, c'est 'Pierrot le fou' (dans le genre y'a 'j'm'appelle pas pierrot, j'm'appelle ferdinand')





Les beaux yeux de Michèle Morgan, c'est 'Quai des brumes'





La voiture qui ne roulera plus, c'est celle de Bourvil dans 'Le Corniaud'





Par contre je ne connais pas le réacteur...


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

pour le réacteur, faut demander à Karl 40 !


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juin 2003)

Alèm, pour la dégueulasse, c'est dans 'A bout de souffle' ???


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nemo44:</font><hr /> * Alèm, pour la dégueulasse, c'est dans 'A bout de souffle' ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

te manque encore un godard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais tu y es presque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j'ai pas osé 

"et mes fesses, tu les aimes mes fesses ?" 

trop facile !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juin 2003)

Me manque quelle(s) réplique(s) ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

jolie poitrine...


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juin 2003)

Heu... Je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juin 2003)

Mais je t'en propose une en échange (attention y'a un piège) :  *"entre le cerveau et la main, le modérateur doit être le coeur"*


----------



## ArtBlueFun (4 Juin 2003)

Mais, Salomon, vous êtes juif ???


----------



## Niconemo (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ArtBlueFun:</font><hr /> * Mais, Salomon, vous êtes juif ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rabbi Jacob, non ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Rabbi Jacob, non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas grave monsieur, on vous garde quand même !


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nemo44:</font><hr /> * Mais je t'en propose une en échange (attention y'a un piège) :  "entre le cerveau et la main, le modérateur doit être le coeur" * 

[/QUOTE]

pas trouvé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour t'aider, pour la jolie poitrine, ya une chanteuse top hype qui y dit à la fin

"vous croyez que ça va me poser des problèmes monsieur, je suis chanteuse alors vous voyez ?"


----------



## nemo44 (4 Juin 2003)

Un film de Godard tu dis...

c'est pas 'le mépris' tout de même (ce qui m'étonnerait vu qu'il y a déjà les pieds et les chevilles et les épaules...)





sinon je ne vois tjs pas (j'ai pas vu l'intégral de Godard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

pourtant c'est une chanteuse au top hype depuis que je suis tout petit !


----------



## nemo44 (5 Juin 2003)

Je suis peut-être trop jeune pour la connaître ta chanteuse ? Et puis la seule chanteuse aux gros nichons que je connaisse, c'est Samantha Fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NB : quoique y'avait Sabrina aussi (Boys boys boys...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

non, c'est plutot une chanteuse qui fréquente les lapins !


----------



## nemo44 (5 Juin 2003)

Koikoikoi Chantal Goya a joué dans un Godard (ce matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour *ma réplique* le piège, c'est que  *c'est un film muet*  lol


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nemo44:</font><hr /> *





 Koikoikoi Chantal Goya a joué dans un Godard (ce matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"Masculin-Féminin" avec Jean-Pierre Léaud !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nemo44:</font><hr /> *Sinon pour ma réplique le piège, c'est que  c'est un film muet  lol  * 

[/QUOTE]

me vla marron !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Jean-Pierre Léaud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je deteste cet acteur! Je sais pas exactement pourquoi mais il m'enerve, il m'enerve, il m'ENERVE


----------



## nemo44 (5 Juin 2003)

Jean-Pierre Léaud a osé tourner avec d'autres réalisateurs que François Truffaut. Nous 'là bien


----------



## ficelle (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * "si tu veux la réponse, faut que tu suces... mais non, détends-toi, j'blague!"  * 

[/QUOTE]

immersion de l'astronef...


----------



## ficelle (5 Juin 2003)

... parceque toi aussi t'es une salope !
j'viens d'butter 3 musiciens, j'vais pas m'gratter pour un chomeur !


----------



## matth (9 Juin 2003)

Bon tout le monde a abandonner ce thread alors nouvelle replique on recommence tout je vous pardonnne.....

"N'oublie jamais, Delmar, que la femme est le plus diabolique instrument de torture jamais inventé pour nous mettre au désespoir."


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2003)

Ca aurait presque pu être du dongeon et dragon ...


----------



## krystof (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par matth:</font><hr /> * Bon tout le monde a abandonner ce thread alors nouvelle replique on recommence tout je vous pardonnne.....

"N'oublie jamais, Delmar, que la femme est le plus diabolique instrument de torture jamais inventé pour nous mettre au désespoir."   * 

[/QUOTE]

O' Brother ?


----------



## matth (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

O' Brother ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

bien joue 
a toi de donner une replique
Au fet je tiens a preciser que je ne suis pas responsable de ce qui est dis dans la replique.


----------



## krystof (9 Juin 2003)

On va continuer dans la finesse alors :
" C'est pas moi qui ai versé le premier sang"


----------



## matth (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * On va continuer dans la finesse alors :
" C'est pas moi qui ai versé le premier sang"  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh un ptit indice serait le bienvenue


----------



## baax (9 Juin 2003)

Ah merde ! Manquait plus que les films avec Richard Crenna !
First Blood in angliche


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par matth:</font><hr /> * 

euh un ptit indice serait le bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Petit indice : il y a eu 2 suites.


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Ah merde ! Manquait plus que les films avec Richard Crenna !
First Blood in angliche  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oupsss, j'avais pas vu. Bravo !

Je te laisse la joie de révéler le titre en français.


----------



## baax (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *

Je te laisse la joie de révéler le titre en français.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

"John Rambo contre le genoux de Claire" ou quelque chose comme ca !

Bon en attendant, d'ou cela vient il ?

"Birdie birdie num num"


----------



## krystof (10 Juin 2003)

La guerre du feu
La guerre des étoiles


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La guerre du feu
La guerre des étoiles









* 

[/QUOTE]

La guerre des boutons ?
Maciste contre la guerre ?


----------



## baax (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La guerre du feu
La guerre des étoiles










* 

[/QUOTE]

Nope ce n'est ni Ouglouk ni Chewbacca qui a dit ca !


----------



## baax (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

La guerre des boutons ?
Maciste contre la guerre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Nan


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *
First Blood in angliche  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un film avec Globalcut ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
"Birdie birdie num num"  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh le sujet est enfin reparti...

ça être The Party


----------



## baax (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Ahhh le sujet est enfin reparti...

ça être The Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo !!  
*Hrundi V. Bakshi:* Hrundi V. Bakshi.
*Michelle Monet:* Pardon?
*Hrundi V. Bakshi:* That is what my name is called."


----------



## baax (11 Juin 2003)

"j'suis pas native de Borracho, j'suis Lili de Borracho !!"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * "j'suis pas native de Borracho, j'suis Lili de Borracho !!"  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca je connais pas par contre


----------



## matth (16 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * "j'suis pas native de Borracho, j'suis Lili de Borracho !!"  *



Je crois qu'on donne tous notre langue a Baax !!!
alors c koi ce film?(ca doit etre un grand classique du cinema roumain)


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * "j'suis pas native de Borracho, j'suis Lili de Borracho !!"  *



Ombres dans une bataille
(Sombras en una batalla)


----------



## matth (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ombres dans une bataille
> (Sombras en una batalla)   *



bon c'est a toi barbarella de poser la replique 
on t'ecoute 
une facile pour une fois


----------



## baax (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ombres dans une bataille
> (Sombras en una batalla)   *



Sans l'ombre d'un doute c'est pas ca !!
C'est dans un film des années 60 avec .... Nathalie wood


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

matth a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon c'est a toi barbarella de poser la replique
> on t'ecoute
> ...



Lui fait pas des frayeurs comme ça, elle a sûrement cru qu'elle avait gagné. C'est un coup à pas s'en remettre ça.


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

matth a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon c'est a toi barbarella de poser la replique
> on t'ecoute
> ...



C'est vraiment pas malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai failli y croire.

SADIQUE


----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)

La fureur de vivre


----------



## baax (18 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * La fureur de vivre
> 
> 
> 
> ...














nan ! je vais donner d'autres indices car, je dois l'avouer, ce film est affligeant et inconnu mais pour moi un chef duvre ! 
Non ce n'est pas la 7e compagnie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il est question d'une course...
et de manichéisme !


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

The great race


----------



## baax (18 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * The great race    *



Yep !
Un chef duvre je vous dis !


----------



## Zitoune (18 Juin 2003)

"Play it Sam"


----------



## baax (18 Juin 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * "Play it Sam"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



manque pas "again" quelque part ??


----------



## Zitoune (18 Juin 2003)

Non, non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La citation soit davantage connue avec "again", mais ce dernier ne figure pas dans le film


----------



## baax (18 Juin 2003)

Ok au temps pour moi !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

"- Messieurs, si je vous ai arrachés à vos pokers et à vos télés, c'est qu'on est au bord de l'abîme. La maladie revient sur les poules. Et si j'étais pas sûr de renverser la vapeur, je vous dirais de sauter dans vos autos comme en 40. Le tocsin va sonner dans Montparnasse. Il y a le cholera qu'est de retour. La peste qui revient sur le monde. Carabosse a quitté ses zoziaux. Bref, Léontine se repointe. Bon, je récapitule dans le calme: On la debusque, on la passe à l'acide, on la dissout au laser et on balance ce qui reste dans la lac Daumesnil."


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juin 2003)

may the force be with you


----------

